# The monitor wont standby when via HDMI



## maximum27 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I have win7, NVIDIA GeForce 210 video card, samsung T260HD monitor
When i connect the monitor to my video card via DVI cable, the monitor is capable of turning it off (power saving option - stand by) by it self.
BUT when i connect it via HDMI cable, the monitor wont turn it self off even when i turn off the computer from power cord (!). it just shows me the "no signal" message, but doesnt turn off.

here is a picture of my resolution config:
*NOTE: right now its connected via DVI*










*What seems to be the problem?*


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Most likely it's simply because of the hdmi. It makes sense actually.

If you have a dvd player or game console connected via the hdmi and the monitor went on standby when it lost it's signal (game system or player turned off) Then it would be very frustrating to have to turn the monitor on again to simply change the channel or input. So it simply says no input like a normal tv.

But when a pc is connected via the dvi it makes sense that it would function as a computer monitor would (going into a standby state). I would say simply just use the dvi cable.


----------



## maximum27 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, I use the HD monitor as a computer monitor connected to my video card.
Is it normal that the monitor connected that way wont standby or turn off automaticly when computer standing by?
It would be a shame to use simple DVI cable while i have a possibility to connect via HDMI. dont you think?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Not really , dvi is just as capable of HD as hdmi. Hdmi was more or less invented for game consoles/dvd players to send an HD signal to a tv with audio.


----------



## maximum27 (Nov 25, 2009)

any other opinions?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You're going to get the same resolution with dvi or hdmi. As emosun says, the only difference is that sound can be carried over hdmi. With the dvi, you're monitor will go into standby, I've used both on as asus monitor, standby works with dvi, and doesn't work with hdmi.


----------

